# Absolutely fantastic Star Wars documentary from the 1980s



## KallumS (Jan 19, 2019)

Found this documentary yesterday, it's about John Williams scoring Star Wars in the 1980s. Also covers a few other films such as Jaws and Superman.



Only has 25000 views so there's a chance a lot of you haven't seen it yet


----------

